# Just hanging around



## conlechi

OOOOOOuuuuuuuccchhhh   

Don't try this at home


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Try what all I see is a red X


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> Try what all I see is a red X


 There you go , not pleasant though


----------



## YELLOW_TT

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try what all I see is a red X
> 
> 
> 
> There you go , not pleasant though
Click to expand...

  can you please put the red X back ASAP  my eyes are watering


----------



## conlechi

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try what all I see is a red X
> 
> 
> 
> There you go , not pleasant though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please put the red X back ASAP  my eyes are watering
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try what all I see is a red X
> 
> 
> 
> There you go , not pleasant though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please put the red X back ASAP  my eyes are watering
Click to expand...

I thought you would be here with "hanging" in the title ,like a moth to a flame :lol:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro

You have got to ask yourself...

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NykS5

He must have done something really bad for her to have done that to him!! :lol:


----------



## DXN

Whats the talc for?


----------



## Molehall

He needs a cleaning lady.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I have to ask the question as to how you found this in the first place?

:?:


----------



## mrs coope

digimeisTTer said:


> I have to ask the question as to how you found this in the first place?
> 
> :?:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Photoshop?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

digimeisTTer said:


> I have to ask the question as to how you found this in the first place?
> 
> :?:


It was sent to me by a sick friend :roll: :roll: .................honest !


----------



## Dundee tt

These penis enlargers are not all what their cracked up to be


----------



## marcusgilbert

That's stretching the point just a bit too far. :roll:


----------

